# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  بازگرداندن اکانت حذف شده در جمیل

## worldvomputer

سلام و خسته نباشید
من به اشتباه فکرم نبود اکانت را حذف کردم فایلهای زیادی توش دارم لازمش دارم اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید تا بتوانم انرا بازیابی کنم با تشکر 
یا علی

----------


## #target

http://support.google.com/accounts/b...2753&ctx=topic

----------


## alireza.qoochan

برای من که هرکاری کردم برنگشت بجز هلپ خود گوگل اگر سورسی دارین معرفی کنید منم واقعا لازم دارم برگردونم اکانتمو

----------

